# order of tapes help please



## gilly07 (May 15, 2007)

Hi I bought Mikes tapes a few years ago.Used them a bit but now I want to try again I have lost the instructions about the order in which you do them.Could anyone quickly fill me in.Thanks Gilly


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

HI Gilly, Go to the contact page of the website you purchased the IBS Audio Program through - if Mike's site, then IBSCDS.com or IBSAudioProgram100 or IBS Audio Program and give them your name and they will email you the schedule. You can also call the toll-free number - 877-898-2539 and give them your info, and someone will get back to you. You can also purchase a new replacement booklet if desired. We can no longer post the schedule as it is copyrighted material. Hope that helps~ Take care!


----------



## gilly07 (May 15, 2007)

thanks Marilyn Gilly


----------

